# Rock Caves



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Since no one was interested in the slate tile pieces I posted for free, I decided to take a hammer to them and silicone them lego style!



















Need more slate tile!!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

the power of a woman with a hammer! very cool.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool indeed!


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

I witnessed the beginning of that creation lol - Looks great finished! Which tank will it be living in?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to sell those back in the day! Looks great!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Now thats a great looking rock arch.....


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks guys! I snapped a few more photo's with a decent camera.

This one lives in my 26G tank... obviously









This one.... Happy Birthday Sioux!!!









Boredom









I'd had a few by this point.... see the silicone


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

aww wow! That's the best surprise ever!! xox



Grete_J said:


> This one.... Happy Birthday Sioux!!!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats an awesome surprise. They look great time to market them.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Thats an awesome surprise. They look great time to market them.


You mean like, "Umm... hi would you like to buy a siliconed pile of rocks?" I guess it's possible, but can be done easily by anyone bored out of their tree who enjoys lego-ing tile. We see, I'm gonna have to pick up more slate and silicone to feed my new hobby/addiction!


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

What type of silicon are you using for that?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Same stuffs I'm using to reseal aquariums, GE I


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

*More Caves!*

This one was going to go in my tank for pepe le panaque, but I can't fit it in my current tank.










This one... iono, it's big, tiered....


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some nice slate ya got there


----------



## Kat in BC (Feb 19, 2011)

*That type of silicone did you use?*

What type of silicone did you use? I was checking Home Depot and read many types of silicone, but everyone I looked at said unsafe for aquariums.
Do you have the brand name, etc...
thanks


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

Kat in BC said:


> What type of silicone did you use? I was checking Home Depot and read many types of silicone, but everyone I looked at said unsafe for aquariums.
> Do you have the brand name, etc...
> thanks


me and a friend went to home depot and we got the silicone for doors and windows ( it doesnt have any of that anti fungus thingy used for bathrooms), we built a cave for plecos and all the fish seems to be doing fine. the guys at home depot probably didnt want to give you information they are not sure about so they wont be held liable.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Instead of silicon you can use epoxy putty. Most lf stores supply it. They also have aquarium silicon (black or clear) at petcettra.
Here is an example of the putty
HoldFast Epoxy Stick - 4 oz.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if you use a dark slate a black silicone will be hard to notice if theres a bit of seepage


----------



## Philroy (Mar 17, 2011)

thats sweet, im a tile setter and i never even thought of that


----------

